# Hi y'all



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! My name is Manda and I am in WA state (in the USA). I live on a farm so I raise different species of animals. I do not have mice right now but hoping next year to get some. I'm really interested in getting a couple of Satins (my fav breed in rabbit, cavy, and mice). I am hoping by being on here that I can learn as much as I can before getting some.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to the forum

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Manda, welcome  I like your name!


----------

